#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Hautveränderungen durch Leflunomid(Arava) oder Urbason(Prednisolon) >

## lucy230279

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 
seit Anfang Februar nehme ich nun Arava und nach einer Stoßtherapie vor 2 Wochen nun auch wieder Prednisolon täglich (erst 8 mg, dann 6 mg, jetzt 4 mg) 
Seit ungefähr 2 Wochen habe ich überall Hautausschläge, kleine Pusteln, die unwahrscheinlich jucken. 
Mittlerweile kratze ich mich schon so sehr, dass die Haut schon blau ist. Dabei sind alle Bereiche des Körpers betroffen. 
Ich dreh noch durch.. 
Kann das durch das Arava kommen? Denn mit Prednisolon hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, allerdings auch ein anderes Produkt. 
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen damit?

----------


## StarBuG

In den Nebenwirkungen steht:  *Häufig:*
verstärkter Haarausfall, Ekzem, trockene Haut, Hautausschlag (u. a. makulopapulöser Ausschlag), Pruritus   *Gelegentlich:*
Nesselsucht  *Sehr selten:*
Stevens-Johnson-Syndrom, toxische epidermale Nekrolyse, Erythema multiforme 
Es kann also durchaus eine Nebenwirkung von Arava sein.
Ich würde damit (bald) mal zu deinem Rheumatologen gehen und das klären lassen 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## lucy230279

danke dir, was ist denn makulopapulöser ausschlag?
soll ich die medis absetzen? 
mmhh...

----------


## StarBuG

makulopapulös                  = fleckig (Makula = der Fleck) und mit Bläschen (Papeln) auf der Haut versehen. 
Nein, aber geh diese Woche, am besten morgen zu deinem Arzt und besprich das mit ihm

----------


## Teetante

Hi Lucy,  
ich kenne diesen Ausschlag (kleine rote, sehr stark juckene Pusteln und Bläschen) nach hochdosiertem Kortison, was ich damals bei meinem Bandscheibenvorfall per Infusion bekam. 3 Tage je 1000 mg, danach blühte meine Haut vom allerfeinsten.  
Sprich mit Deinem Rheumatologen, der wird am ehesten wissen, was und woher.  
Gute Besserung, viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Lucy, 
das reine Absetzen würde nichts nützen, da das Arava bei Unverträglichkeiten ausgewaschen werden muss.
Ich kann mich deswegen den anderen nur anschließen. 
Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung
Locin32

----------

